

LivingSocial to Buy Super Bowl Ad - adaugelli
http://adage.com/superbowl/article?article_id=148646

======
adaugelli
In case you were curious how you can spend $232 million in financing from
investors such as Grotech, Lightspeed, and USVP - the answer is selling half
price amazon gift cards and super bowl commercials while chasing the market
leader.

